# Worst Driver Award



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad this one is out of the country....

Regards, Mike

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/trending/video-this-may-be-canadas-worst-parking-lot-driver


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry my friend, but I think I can top that. Check it out about 45 seconds in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow...mike it seems that person just wasn't able to turn the wheels to the left for whatever reason, I'm guessing stupidity.....funny stuff


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

If you read the article, the person that came out to help her (assuming its a her - joking ladies) is the owner of the car that was hit.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

40 some years ago, the girl ahead of me taking her driver's license exam popped the clutch on her boyfriend's hot rod. The vehicle lurched ahead, jumped a curb and then started to climb a concrete retaining wall. The front of the vehicle ended up 3 feet off the ground. I can still visualize the coolant pouring out of the busted radiator.

After about 30 seconds (seemed like a half hour), the passenger side door opened and the State Police officer who was giving the exam climbed down. Totally calm, he walked over to my car and asked if I was ready for my driving test. I gave him a much less exciting ride and passed.

Gary


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that's funny ^^^^


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> 40 some years ago, the girl ahead of me taking her driver's license exam popped the clutch on her boyfriend's hot rod. The vehicle lurched ahead, jumped a curb and then started to climb a concrete retaining wall. The front of the vehicle ended up 3 feet off the ground. I can still visualize the coolant pouring out of the busted radiator.
> 
> After about 30 seconds (seemed like a half hour), the passenger side door opened and the State Police officer who was giving the exam climbed down. Totally calm, he walked over to my car and asked if I was ready for my driving test. I gave him a much less exciting ride and passed.
> 
> Gary


Did you ask about his previous test?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Worst Driver in the World! Chinese Scooter Driver&#8230;:


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Answering Bonfire's question - I was too nervous to chat with the officer.

Prior to yesterday, I hadn't thought about that day in decades. My dad took me to the license testing center. He was standing next to me when that bizarre incident unfolded before our eyes. I recall him commenting, something like: "If she was driving a normal car - one with an automatic tranny - she likely would've passed her test."


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I know it sounds bad but these videos remind me of when i would try to get my wife to rake for me ( bless her heart she tried )


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I vividly remember the day my wife got her drivers license. I was working at a job site in town and the guys and i were on a break. My wife drives onto the site a little too fast with a big smile on her face.........and drives her truck right into the back of mine. Not much damage to the trucks but i took a lot of crap from the crew that day. My wife was on cloud nine for getting her license, never fazed her at all!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

My favorite wife driving story: She's going to drive the truck and pull the gooseneck while I stack hay. She stalls it out a couple of times. I then hear the engine rev to about 6000 rpm and she dumps the clutch. I do a somersault off the back of the trailer. She never realizes I'm thrown off and goes completely around the field. She comes back around and I'm sitting on a hay bale waiting on her.

She's like: "What are you doing sitting there? I thought you were going to stack hay while I drove."

.... and she's not even a blonde, bless her heart...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A study that shows blondes are actually more intelligent.

http://www.thelocal.se/20140401/blondes-have-more-brains-swedish-study

April fools in December


----------

